# Suche eure Rezeptideen für das Zubereiten von Zanderfilets



## Chief Brolly (4. Juni 2020)

Seit dem 01.06.habe ich in meinem Tiefkühlschrank 6kg Zanderfilet eingefroren. Ich suche nun einige verschiedene Zubereitungsvarianten für 1-2 Personen/Portionen. 
Es soll auch mal zitronig schmecken, im Kühlschrank habe ich noch eine Piccolo-Flasche Metternich stehen, läßt sich mit deren Inhalt zanderzubereitungstechnisch etwas anfangen? 

Alternativ wäre Weißwein verfügbar. Als Beilage wollte ich Bratkartoffeln machen, Kartoffelsalat wäre auch denkbar... 

Statt immer in der Pfanne auf Butter gebraten bietet sich auch der Ofen zum garen an, was habt ihr da für Rezeptideen? 

Leider geben meine Kochbücher zum Zander nicht viel her und wenn, sind die Rezepte ab 4 Personen aufwärts konzipiert... 

Ich freue mich schon sehr auf eure kreativen, kulinarischen und leckeren Ideen zum Zubereiten von Zanderfilet!


----------



## Hecht100+ (4. Juni 2020)

Helle Mehlschwitze erstellen, mit Currypulver und Weißwein vermengen, evtl. mit Ananassaft und Ananasstuecke verfeinern, darin dann den Fisch bei ca. 70Grad pochieren (ziehen lassen) nach gewünschte Garpunkt. Ist eigentlich mein Hecht Rezept wegen des Eigengeschmackes des Hecht Fleisches, geht aber mit jedem anderen Fisch auch, auch mit Verschiedenen Arten in Norge.


----------



## Steff-Peff (4. Juni 2020)

Fischgerichte
					

Warme Fischgerichte



					grocceni.com
				




Gruß
Steff


----------



## hanzz (4. Juni 2020)

Ganz einfach
Salz, Pfeffer, dünn geschnittenen Bacon drum wickeln. Braten bis der Bacon knusprig ist. Fertig. 
Lecker.


----------



## PirschHirsch (4. Juni 2020)

Bei Gelegenheit will ich unbedingt mal das hier ausprobieren:

http://www.urlaub-ungarn.at/kulinar...che-gerichte/zanderfilet-auf-bakonyi-art.html

Habe ich bislang noch nicht getestet, da erst kürzlich gefunden (und gerade keinen Zander mehr im Haus) - fixt mich aber rein von der Beschreibung her massiv an.

Ansonsten finde ich Butterschmalz-Bratzander (ohne Panade) mit Natur-Meersalz und Zitronenpfeffer sehr lecker.


----------



## Steff-Peff (4. Juni 2020)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Bei Gelegenheit will ich unbedingt mal das hier ausprobieren:
> 
> http://www.urlaub-ungarn.at/kulinar...che-gerichte/zanderfilet-auf-bakonyi-art.html
> 
> ...



Hi PirschHirsch,
das ist das (gleiche) Rezept, das ich oben gepostet habe https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/...bereiten-von-zanderfilets.349844/post-5054869
Sehr zu empfehlen !

Gruß
Steff


----------



## PirschHirsch (4. Juni 2020)

Ah alles klar, hatte Deinen Link noch gar nicht gelesen.

Freut mich sehr, dass das offenbar lohnenswert ist - vielen Dank für den Erfahrungsbericht, da bekomme ich noch mehr Bock aufs Nachkochen


----------



## Chief Brolly (13. Juni 2020)

Habe für euch ein neue und leckere Zubereitungsvariante für Zanderfilet oder auch von anderen Fischarten ausprobiert:

Butter in die Pfanne, schmelzen lassen. Dann etwas Sekt, Champagner oder Weißwein dazugeben und etwas Zitronensaft. Dahinein die zuvor gesalzenen und gepfefferten Fischfilets geben und bei mittlerer Hitze mit Deckel drauf von beiden Seiten garen. 
Schmeckt einfach köööstlich! 
	

		
			
		

		
	









Dazu passt als Beilage Bratkartoffeln oder Kartoffelsalat. 
Als Dip empfehle ich die Burger-oder Cocktailsoße von Knorr. 

Für die Bratkartoffeln sind die ganz kleinen am besten geeignet!


----------



## DenizJP (13. Juni 2020)

Ich hoffe du hast recht
Werde das morgen testen ^^


----------



## Ruttentretzer (14. Juni 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du hast recht
> Werde das morgen testen ^^


Und ? lebst Du noch?


----------



## Kauli11 (14. Juni 2020)

@ chief Brolly, wenn du fur den edlen Zander Sekt, Champagner oder Weisswein nimmst, ist die Variante mit Kartoffelsalat und Burger- oder Cocktailsosse von Knorr eine Geschmacksverirrung sondergleichen.
Sorry, ist nur meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## Ruttentretzer (14. Juni 2020)

Es ist halt alles Geschmacksache.


----------



## DenizJP (15. Juni 2020)

Ruttentretzer schrieb:


> Und ? lebst Du noch?



Hi! Mir gehts gut  Ich hab hier im Krankenhaus nur andauernd schlechtes W-LAN 





Spaß beiseite: ich hab gestern dann doch ganz altmodisch gekocht. Zanderfielts mit Mehl in der Pfanne, dazu gebratene Kartoffeln und grüner Spargel.


----------



## Ruttentretzer (15. Juni 2020)

Jawoll, so schmeckts. Als "Soße" geht dann auch ein Pils.


----------



## fischerinanne (30. November 2020)

Ich paniere sehr gerne Zander, nicht nur mit den typischen Semmelbrösel, auch mit Kürbiskerne etc. 
Man kann dies einfach zu einem grünen Salat essen (wie Putenstreifensalat), oder mit Kartoffeln, Gemüse.... 
Gibt so viele verschiedene Kombinationsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## Ruttentretzer (30. November 2020)

Ein kleiner Z. ca.55cm. Schuppen, waschen, trocknen,salzen. Dann außen die Haut mit scharfen Senf einschmieren(breites Messer). Darauf dünne Gurken oder
Zuccinischeiben kleben. Dann Speckwürfel auslassen, und mit verschiedenen Kräutern und Zwiebelwürfeln anrühren. Wichtig ist frischer Dill dabei.
Den Z. dann auf eine starke Alufolie stellen, und mit dem Speck-Kräutergemisch umhüllen, und stramm einwickeln.
20-25min. oder länger wenn größer in den Ofen oder auf den Grill.
Eigentlich ein Ruttenrezept, aber die werden geschont, weil meistens zu klein.
Verdammt, ich glaub ich muss einen Zander fangen.


----------



## Quallenfischer95 (19. Dezember 2020)

Zanderfilet auf Rahmkraut ist sehr zu empfehlen, wenn man in die bayrische Richtung gehen will. Dazu den Zander trocken tupfen und mit Zitronensaft beträufeln. Mit Salz und Pfeffer würzen.  Dann Spitzkohl von Außenblättern, Strunk und dicken Rippen befreien, in schmale Streifen teilen, im Sieb abbrausen und trocken tupfen. Zwiebel schälen, Speck würfeln und beides in etwas Butter glasig braten. Den Spitzkohl mit einer kräftigen Prise Salz und Zucker verfeinern und 1 Minute braten lassen. Sahne angießen und 5 Minuten einköcheln lassen. Anschließend Zanderfilets in Mehl wenden und in der restlichen Butter auf jeder Seite 3 Minuten goldbraun braten. Das Rahmkraut mit dem Essig säuern, kräftig würzen und auf Tellern anrichten. Die Zanderfilets darauf setzen und schon ist es angerichtet.


----------

